# Another fishing trip.



## VARNYARD (Oct 23, 2008)

Here are some pictures of some of the fish I caught last night, we caught a bunch of fish but these are redfish:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks like I need to take a trip to florida


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 23, 2008)

You bet Mike, come on!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 23, 2008)

Redfish are swaaaeeett. You catch em in the low marsh?


----------



## JohnMatthew (Oct 23, 2008)

Nice fish Bobby! Reminds me to renew my fishing liscense, I need some free eats


----------



## akward_silence91 (Oct 23, 2008)

by the way, i don't know if anyone said this, u look good without all that long hair. lol. and this is a compliment.


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 23, 2008)

Oh and the finished product:


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 23, 2008)

Looks great!!!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Oct 23, 2008)

Bobby, you are such a freakin' tease! You need to knock that off.


----------



## Aranha (Oct 24, 2008)

Haha damnit bobby i still got 1 more hour until lunch at work and you give me this? Damn you! ;D


----------

